# Help in selecting a Mobile Carrier in Gurgaon



## brutality9k (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, GX here....out of shadows, till i m banned

I am moving to gurgaon soon, & there I won't be able to use BSNL. 4 Carriers are there, IDEA, Hutch Airtel & i guess MTNL. Now I have to buy a new SIM there & my requirments are following. The one with lowest call rates is prefered obviously

1) Local call rates, well I will need to call to all the other carriers there, mostly hutch, so those "Idea to idea rates are cheap" plan do not apply

2) GPRS - A must, cos i don't have a computer there yet, Will be using for mails etc in my phone, so low GPRS rates are prefered

3) STD rates - I have heard hutch decreses the rate of STD calls, after using a Rs 60 tariff, what is it?

4) Good network obviously

Which brand do u gurgaon guys prefer the most. I have heard Idea is the cheapest, how is its service? Plz mention the rates of call of these providers, GPRS unlimited plan ( i heard this about airtel)


----------



## Pathik (Feb 13, 2007)

Airtel airtel airtel for gprs... btw u sure u r gx????


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 14, 2007)

obviously that was me......that is my temp ID 

ok, airtel is a considaration. what about call rates?


----------



## kalpik (Feb 14, 2007)

Hutch.. The two to talk voucher is good.. It costs Rs 60.. and after that call rates are as follows:

Hutch 2 Hutch: 49p/min
Hutch to other mobiles: 99p/min
Hutch to landlines: Rs2/min
STD to all mobiles: Rs1.32/min

GPRS has a monthly rent of Rs49, and after that 10p for every 10 kb downloaded.. Thats the GPRS rates with every operator in delhi. Dunno about MTNL, but im sure their GPRS sucks anyways (if they have it that is ).


----------



## piyush gupta (Feb 14, 2007)

I think
go for hutch

it has cheapest rates
gud GPRS

too gud network


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Feb 14, 2007)

Airtel is the best. And Hutch is sold to Vodafone(again). So Hutch is a no no.
__________
And you have to have a large bank account to use GPRS on Hutch.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 14, 2007)

kalpik said:
			
		

> Hutch 2 Hutch: 49p/min
> Hutch to other mobiles: 99p/min
> Hutch to landlines: Rs2/min
> STD to all mobiles: Rs1.32/min


 
Well, Hutch's STD call to mobile phone rate looks cheap for me, cos i will only need local calls & STD to some mobile phones. Will hardly be calling to landlines

About GPRS, well....i m goin to take my computer with me soon, in 1 month, so need GPRS before that only. 


> GPRS has a monthly rent of Rs49, and after that 10p for every 10 kb downloaded..


 
Wait wait, Rs 49 *each month*  + 10paisa/10KB, what the....here in BSNL I activated it & there is no rentel, just usage charges. Comon....waat lag jayegi tab to. Is there some GPRS service provider without rentel?


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Feb 16, 2007)

Well there is no provider who wont charge for GPRS. And among them I personally like and use Airtel.

Rs.249/month. No data transfer charge or limit. i.e you pay Rs.249 per month and surf as much you want.

But Hutch offers Rs. 49/month. But you have to pay for every bit of data transfer. 10 paisa/KB. 

Cellone is not reliable.

And about call rates. There are offers or schemes in Airtel which reduces the call rate. Since I'm not from your locality I don't know about the normal rate plan.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 16, 2007)

Airtel for Rs 249 sounds good, if i plan to use my mobile phones internet in a computer, the speed will be max 6 KBps anyway, good enough for casual browsing or chating in PC

But since I won't be having much time to sit on PC, this plan is not for me. I will be using my phone for checking mails in the phone itself & for that....the hutch plan of Rs 49 & then 10paisa for 10kb sounds good for me. I will save Rs 200 as given in the airtel plan, & in Rs 200 I can download about 20 MB in a month, thats a lot for usage in mobile phone guys...

So far Hutch looks good for GPRS in phone  , now how is Hutch's network in gurgaon? & do they support Closed user group like in Airtel?? i will make a user group then, might cost me less money to call in it to other hutch users. The lack of this feature will not be missed though.

There tariff plan of Rs 60, which reduces the cost of outgoing STD calls sounds good too....

So lets see, my expence in hutch in a month will be Rs 49 (GPRS) + Rs 60 (tariff) + <enter hutch recharge coupan cost here, with provided talktime plz>


----------



## Pathik (Feb 16, 2007)

u can use nop if u plan to use ur gprs only on cell esp. SE cells....
its rs.2 per day in mumbai n 49/month in some other areas...


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 16, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> u can use nop if u plan to use ur gprs only on cell esp. SE cells....
> its rs.2 per day in mumbai n 49/month in some other areas...


 
nop   whats that?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 16, 2007)

NET ON PHONE.. a new gprs service by airtel... call cc 4 details in gurgaoon


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 18, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> NET ON PHONE.. a new gprs service by airtel... call cc 4 details in gurgaoon


 
Is this plan for unlimited internet?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 18, 2007)

yup unlimited internet but for use only on cell... it uses proxies too... but it wont make ny diff on ur SE cell..


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 19, 2007)

Crazy Kidd said:
			
		

> Rs.249/month. No data transfer charge or limit. i.e you pay Rs.249 per month and surf as much you want



pathiks, if this is the rate, then like i said above, it's of no use for me. Can u plz confirm the rate?  is it *Rs 49/month & unlimited on mobile phone only*.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Feb 19, 2007)

NOP is now Rs.49/m unlimited ???? wooooooo......in kolkata i heard sometimes  back that its Rs.99/m unlimied.........


----------



## Pathik (Feb 19, 2007)

in mumbai nop is rs2/day.. @gx the 249/mth is MO.. Dunno the rates of NOP there.. Maximum it mite be 99/month.. Not more than that


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 21, 2007)

So far Hutch looks fine to me. They have (as said here) rs 49/- month rental for GPRS then 10 paisa per 10 KB. This plans suits me for mobile phone. Also the call rates are nice 

Now here is the thing, just in....I will be connecting my K750i to the computer & use the GPRS to connect the computer to the internet. Obviously I require an unlimited connection in this case for the 1st month till internet is wired & installled there. Which among Hutch & Airtel supports this?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2007)

airtel airtel airtel ....


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 21, 2007)

ok, then airtel it is...finally 



> Well there is no provider who wont charge for GPRS. And among them I personally like and use Airtel.
> 
> Rs.249/month. No data transfer charge or limit. i.e you pay Rs.249 per month and surf as much you want.



Good Rs 249 a month is something i can give...., once i get my Computer & proper internet I will switch to either "pay per KB" GPRS from airtel or Get Hutch, cos after i get net at home the Airtel Rs 249/- for unlimited GPRS plan is useless for me


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2007)

4 use on cell only.. Esp SE.. Get nop instead of mo


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 22, 2007)

Pathiks....Net on phone plan is good for Rs 99 like u said above, however i will also need the same airtel GPRS to access internet on my computer for first 1 month atleast till i get wired broadband there. 

This is what I have planed so far

1) Get airtel SIM & activate the Unlimited GPRS Plan on it for Rs 249. Now I can use GPRS in phone as well as Computer by connecting the phone to computer, right?

2) After I get proper internet i will switch to net on phone plan in 1 or 2 months, in which case I will have to pay Rs 99 a month only which I can surely pay  for GPRS on phone.

what do u say now, i guess that clerifies it all


----------



## Pathik (Feb 22, 2007)

1. Right 2.Right 3. Hmmm right..


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanx, I have decided to get an Airtel connection there


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 25, 2007)

i took airtel SIM in Gurgaon today & activated NOP. I m able to browse net using opera mini but unable to use yahoo & gmail using the methods I mentioned in post 1. Is it not supported? what is the email gateway? anyone using NOP plan with yahoo mail or gmail app. gmail app says "no data connection available"...
i m posting via phone.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 25, 2007)

well in nop officially u can use only ur fone's default browser wit it.. But some browsers do work wit it.. In my friends s40 mig33 worked on nop, on my s60 it didnt... So i suppose that if its not working wit u, the apps need a proxy less conn.. so u ll need to use mo


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 7, 2007)

I called at the Gurgaon customar care to find out a few things for airtel

1) Airtel prepaid doesn't support POP3 or IMAP4, with NOP or Airtel Live

2) U can send MMS only to other Airtel users  . This was said by the CC guy cos whenever I tried to send an MMS i got a messege "Unsupported content"

3) High call rates, Rs 2.4 for STD  

4) Can't use it on a computer

I was wrong, Airtel is not that good for GPRS, well...if u don't need POP3 & can live by checking mails using Opera\Opera Mini & get a Rs 69 tariff card too, then go with Airtel

else go with Hutch, 10 paise for 10 KB & everything works including MMS to any carrier & POP3\IMAP4. Its costly but atleast it works

Donno about Idea, but there unlimited GPRS plan costs Rs 150 per month & you can use it on computer too.

Although I use a K750i, my personal choice for a phone in such enviroment is Nokia N72, small & sleek & proper Opera with access to memory card something in which Opera Mini lacks


----------

